# athlon xp: nur 1050 statt 1600 mhz



## nils11 (4. Juni 2002)

ahoi,

ich habe einen athlon xp 1600+. bisher ganz zufrieden. doch auf einmal wird mir beim booten angezeigt, dass der prozessor nur noch 1050 mhz haben soll.
ich hab wirklich keine ahnung woran das liegen kann.

mein board: elitegroup k7s5a

bitte helft mir.


----------



## AvS (4. Juni 2002)

Reklamieren falls Garantie noch gültig.


----------



## CiTor (4. Juni 2002)

tach,
hattest du in den letzen paar Tagen einen systemcrash? Eventuell hat dein Bios die Taktrate oder den Multiplikator veraendert, da probleme vorhanden waren.

Yo, CiTor


----------



## nils11 (4. Juni 2002)

*ja...*

ja, ich hatte n paar probleme mit meinem brenner und hab im bios die einstellungen korrigiert. aber kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich da was am prozessor verändert hab.
falls doch, wie kann ich denn die werte überprüfen ??? hab amibios.


----------



## CiTor (4. Juni 2002)

ich habe nicht gemeint, dass du einstellungen verstellt hast. Wenn du irgendwelche probleme mit deinem System hast, dann stellt der Bios die Einstellungen automatisch um. Checke also ob dein system bus richtig getacktet is (check das in deinem Manual, oder teilweise ist der speed auf dem Chip selber angebracht. Da du jedoch den Heatsink drauf hast, funzt des ned so gut). Dann setzte den Multiplikator auf die Zahl, die du haben willst. (1400 Mhz mit dem 1600+). Wenn diese Einstellungen richtig sind, dann musst du mit deinem MoBo hersteller oder deinem Prozessorhersteller schauen.


----------

